# Comparador analogico de 4 entradas



## proyectista (May 21, 2008)

Hola, una consulta que me gustaria realizar, ¿existe un integrado comparador analógico de 4 entradas? , o uno similar, o ¿hay que implementarlo con operacionales? En el caso de que sí exista, ¿la salida puede ser digital del comparador? 

Lo que quiero hacer es comparar la salida de 4 sensores y esa salida llevarla a un pic, ¿se puede realizar esto dentro de un pic directamente? 

¿existen otras posibilidades de implementar esto?

Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ardogan (May 21, 2008)

La familia LM139/239/339/2901/3302 es lo primero que se me ocurre.
También podés usarlo con operacionales claro.
Cualquier salida de un operacional o un comparador puede manejar una entrada digital con un resistor de pullup de un pic siempre que asegures que no se vaya del rango 0 a 5V. Se podría poner un buffer digital (tipo de salida según si las entradas del pic son TTL o CMOS) por las dudas.

También hay pics que incorporan modulos comparadores (analog comparator module), los que son de la familia pic16 traen dos, y alguno de la familia pic18 traen 3.

Otras posibilidades... si la salida de esos sensores ya las acondicionás previamente antes de mandarlas a comparación, por ahí las podrías meter directamente como entradas analógicas al pic, y comprobar los valores por software en vez de hardware. Insisto en lo del acondicionamiento de señal previo (o sea, 0 a 5V o dentro de ese rango).

Saludos


----------



## luife (Jun 12, 2008)

el HD74Ls85 espero que te sirva


----------



## BenS (Jul 23, 2008)

que interesante esto! para el caso en que la entrada sea analogica me echarian una mano? en mi caso deseo comparar 5 bits osea una señal digital 5 bits con otra de  5 bits existe un integrado que compare esta cantidad de bits? y me de las salidas mayor que, menor que, e igual que en cada caso si conocen alguno por favor deneme el codigo aunque sea de 4 bits necesito comprara 2 numeros y su maximo limite es 16 en cada numero solo repressentable con 5 bits gracias de antemano espero su pronta respuesta


----------



## BenS (Jul 23, 2008)

creo que este es uno de 4 bits si conocen otro por favor les agradeceria 
aqui esta el codigo 74LS85


----------



## leaelectronico (Ago 5, 2008)

en version mos esta el 4585 compara de a 4 bits pero lee la hoja de datos porque se pueden extender la cantidad de bits usando dos 4585 conectando uos pines como muestra la hoja y te extiende a 8 bits..si usas 5 los 3 bits que sobran llevalos a cero.. saludS


----------



## Anna (Mar 27, 2009)

hola por fa necesito el diseño de un comparador digital de dos bits . Gracias.


----------



## emdj PT10 (Mar 27, 2009)

Anna dijo:
			
		

> hola por fa necesito el diseño de un comparador digital de dos bits . Gracias.



A B	sal
0 0	1
0 1	0
1 0	0
1 1	1

cuando A y B son iguales tengo en la salida un 1 en caso contrario un 0.
te compara dos numeros de dos bits.


----------

